# Qualifications for Option 40 contract



## Ghost-1 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi guys, I just posted my introduction today which was actually right after I got back from an appointment with the army recruiter. 

I went to the recruiter to primarily inquire about an Option 40 contract(preferably 11b), as well as other jobs within he army. I knew from lurking on the forums here there's a limited # of contracts released for the year and they usually don't become available until late fall, early winter.  I just wanted to get the ball moving, begin to familiarize myself with the process of dealing with a recruiter and not sit on the sidelines for 4-5 months and psych myself out. 

Anyway, right out of the gate after looking at some of the basic info I turned in, he tells
me I'm "too old" to go through the Ranger pipeline(I'm 28, will be 29 soon).  I respond back that right on the army website, under the 75th ranger regiment section, the age range for applicants is 17-34 which is the same as the regular army.  He looked kind of nervous and than responded that people my age that go through the pipeline have college degrees or special skills to offer.  He was basically saying my resume was below average for
someone my age. 

It's true that I only have a high school diploma and no degree(I have about 34 college credits) and also have been working primarily manual labor jobs in addition to doing freelance web development.  I probably should have expected that this would be brought up, but I thought they would primarily judge me for
my line scores and my physical fitness. I took the ASVAB and also have done several mock Army PFT's. 

Gt score: 135

Push-ups in 2 mins: 92
Sit-ups in 2 mins: 87
2 mile run: 13:04

Other fitness markers: 

Pull- ups: 22
5 mile run: 36:12

This definitely won't stop me from continuing to pursue this. I'll drive 2 hours to another recruiter if I have to but it kinda stings that I was basically referred to as an unworthy peasant lol.  All I want to do is serve my country honorably and be in a proud unit with a proud history before I get too old.  I've been working now for over a year building up my fitness and studying for the ASVAB as I'm generally not a good test taker/student.  I've put in substanial effort and feel very agitated by he response I got. 


Does someone with more knowledge know if this is just an apathetic/ignorant recruiter who doesn't want to be bothered with or is what he saying the cold reality of it?  Looking for guidance as I feel a bit deflated right now. Thanks. 

-Andrew


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 11, 2019)

.


----------



## Brill (Jul 11, 2019)

Couple of options, in my opinion, but remember I’m old and crotchety:

1) return to recruiter and inform him he can put you in with an option 40 or another one will. Fucks aren’t given to “The Who”. Upon utterance of anything other than “Ok”, just about face and walk out the door without stopping.

2) make the drive to another recruiter while listening to Dan Bongino followed by Ben Shapiro podcasts (an hour each).

I’d tell you to do samesies if you wanted 35P...why you DON’T perplexes me but it’s cool.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 11, 2019)

.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2019)

13F with the Ranger option.


----------



## Ghost-1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies lindy, DA SWO, and Crypto, I appreciate it. 



lindy said:


> return to recruiter and inform him he can put you in with an option 40 or another one will. Fucks aren’t given to “The Who”. Upon utterance of anything other than “Ok”, just about face and walk out the door without stopping.



I should adopt that attitude and not be so sensitive. 



lindy said:


> I’d tell you to do samesies if you wanted 35P...why you DON’T perplexes me but it’s cool.



He didn't offer 35P.  Cryptologists and other positions under the intelligence branch were the same as other special operations MOS's.  Rangers, Special Forces, and other SOF roles were for "more qualified people."  He said the military has become more selective in who they take because the GWOT is winding down. He basically said the army isn't interested in a 28 year old with a high school diploma and a "lackluster resume/job history."  He said this despite a pretty good gt score(135).  



DA SWO said:


> 13F with the Ranger option.



I could  probably get 13F, but I had no idea about a ranger option attached to the 13f mos.   Since 13f is artillery would that translate to an 11C in the Regiment  since that would be the equivalent? Also, would I get a shot at RASP by qualifying in OSUT? Is it guaranteed if you have the scores or up to the discretion of the 75th recruiter?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2019)

Ghost-1 said:


> Thanks for the replies lindy, DA SWO, and Crypto, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What MOS does your recruiter think you qualify for?


----------



## Ghost-1 (Jul 12, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> What MOS does your recruiter think you qualify for?



11B, 11C, 12M, 13B, 13C, 13R, 13T, 19D, 19K. These are the ones I remember offhand.  

So 11B/11C for units including the 101st and 3rd infantry division but not for the 75th Ranger Regiment(which is what I actually want).


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm going to be a bit more "forthright" than usual thanks to Destiny 2 with gin and tonics last night:

Your recruiter is full of shit.

I can't speak to life in Batt., but the Army will turn you down, even if you meet all criteria, because your age is on the highe end of what's allowed? That dude is an absolute clown. 

13F in Batt. is not an 11C, nor is an 11C equivalent to a 13F anywhere in the Army. 

Guys have earned a green beret in their 40's. Guys have earned a Ranger tab while in their late 30's, early 40's. Your recruiter needs to apologize to all of the trees and plants in the world for wasting the oxygen they worked so hard to produce. Does he/ she think the 75th will raid his home if you fail out of or quit RASP?  Dude's a clown.

Good luck.


----------



## CryptoLingUSMC (Jul 12, 2019)

.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dude in my SUT class was 41 and an absolute stud. Boot to that recruiter’s ass or on to the next one.


----------



## Ghost-1 (Jul 13, 2019)

AWP said:


> Your recruiter needs to apologize to all of the trees and plants in the world for wasting the oxygen they worked so hard to produce. Does he/ she think the 75th will raid his home if you fail out of or quit RASP? Dude's a clown.



LOL. I was thinking something similar just didn't want to be rude.



AWP said:


> I can't speak to life in Batt., but the Army will turn you down, even if you meet all criteria, because your age is on the highe end of what's allowed? That dude is an absolute clown.



Judging by your reply as well as the others in this thread this recruiter seems to:

a) Have a chip on his shoulder.

Or

b) Is completely inept/incompetent/ignorant.



I had a feeling he didn't want to be bothered with me when I went in there. However, I was just curious if other people knew if the Regiment generally holds age against you when making a decision because I hadn't really thought about it until this recruiter brought it up.  It does seem like it's mostly 18-24 year olds who go through selection. 





CryptoLingUSMC said:


> Not privy to Army recruiting guidance, but definitely privy to some other guidance that makes me wanna call BS on this. The U.S. military is not drawing down.
> 
> Also, FUCK college. When I was your age I let people treat me like an inferior because I didn't have a degree. Now I have 4 degrees and they were all a monumental waste of time and money.
> 
> If you know what you want, go get it, despite the plethora of idiots and obstacles in your way.





Duke said:


> Dude in my SUT class was 41 and an absolute stud. Boot to that recruiter’s ass or on to the next one.



I'm going to find another recruiter. Thanks for the guidance gentleman.  I appreciate it.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 14, 2019)

Ghost-1 said:


> Hi guys, I just posted my introduction today which was actually right after I got back from an appointment with the army recruiter.
> 
> I went to the recruiter to primarily inquire about an Option 40 contract(preferably 11b), as well as other jobs within he army. I knew from lurking on the forums here there's a limited # of contracts released for the year and they usually don't become available until late fall, early winter.  I just wanted to get the ball moving, begin to familiarize myself with the process of dealing with a recruiter and not sit on the sidelines for 4-5 months and psych myself out.
> 
> ...


Your PT stats are beyond solid- better than mine. Have me by a couple points on GT too. You have zero barriers to you getting an option 40. Yes a lot of guys who are older have degrees, there are plenty of guys who came in without them. I’m in my room at BLC sitting next to a good friend and fantastic ranger medic who got about two semesters away from a degree, dropped out, owned a business and came in at 27 with no degree or trade. Tell that recruiter to eat ass and find another recruiting station. If you stick with him, get in contact with the Regt recruiter (they have a phone number on line you should google), and call them in front of said recruiter and ask them if he’s mistaken in his assessment. When it comes to your career and your dreams, “don’t play no shit.” I hope you get what you want and you turn out to be the guy you present yourself to be in these posts, because you could have a very good life ahead of you in Battalion. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jul 16, 2019)

It sounds like he is just lazy go find another recruiter. We are not in the business of just not letting qualified applicants in


----------

